
Forum engine written entirely in Assembly - speckz
http://asm32.info/fossil/repo/asmbb/index
======
wiz21
I love ASM a lot, wrote quite a lot of it before. But well, what's the point ?
I understand it's a funny endeavour; I can even see that one could help the
planet a bit by reducing power consumption on the server side (running on
raspberry :) )... But I still fail to see some genuine advantage. Am I missing
something ?

------
voltagex_
Anyone want to do speed comparisons with
[https://forum.dlang.org/](https://forum.dlang.org/)? (the other forum known
for being ridiculously quick)

Note that the running version of this code is at
[http://board.asm32.info](http://board.asm32.info).

